# anyone know of plans for DIY spraybar (outlet of a cannister)



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

All I can think of is using some skinny pvc and drilling holes in it. I don't really know how to connect that to the outlet of my cannister, and man that would look pretty bad, just white pvc in the tank.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What type of cannister filter do you have.
If you get a Rena XP filter wither the 1 thru 4, they come with a Spraybar.
Eheim makes them also and they are cheap.
there is also a brand that is sold at PetSmart, but not that cheap, but nice.
You can just get some PVC and drill holes in it and cap the end, pretty simple.
Home Depot has Black PVC, that would look best probably, but you will have to see what size they come in, as you don't want it to be too big.

You can also use clear hose like your filter line and plug the end of that.
They also sell that hose at Home Depot or Lowe's


----------



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> What type of cannister filter do you have.
> If you get a Rena XP filter wither the 1 thru 4, they come with a Spraybar.
> Eheim makes them also and they are cheap.
> there is also a brand that is sold at PetSmart, but not that cheap, but nice.
> ...


AHHHH, i never thought of just using the hose itself... hmm good idea.

I have a renaissance cannister. it is powerful enough for a 120 gallon ( i have no idea the gph), but it is going to be very turbulent for my little 55 gallon. That's why i'm trying to find ways of buffering the output.

Anyone ever try putting a sponge over the outlet? would cause too much back pressure?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

you can get something like this to control the flow

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3612&N=2004+113833


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

PinchHarmonic,
I just built input and output tubing for my Eheim 2215 using Toro "Funny Pipe" it's available at The Home Depot in the lawn irrigation aisle, a 2ft. piece is going for about $2.50 locally. It's flexible, but stays pretty straight, I used barbed elbows from MicroCenter they're used for water cooling high-end gaming PCs. The fit is TIGHT. Best of all the tubing is black, so it disappears into the background of my tank. As for spacing the holes, I used the Eheim spraybar as a template and drilled them using a 7/64" bit.
the elbows:








the finished spraybar:








I'm holding it in place with some .30 cent heater holders from PetSmart.
the whole thing cost me around $5.00 to make.

hope this helps!
Dr. T


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

A 3/4" barbxmpt will fit 5/8" tubing. A 1/2" barbxmpt will fit 1/2" tubing. Then just use an elbow, straight pvc and a cap. Drill Your holes and paint it whatever color you want with Krylon Fusion spray paint. I've done it a number of times. Its cheap and works well.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Honestly, I have yet to see a densely planted tank with too much flow. The plant mass dampens the current considerably. The only real reason to use a spraybar for most pumps is to allow for a broader flow distribution.


----------



## Dracolique (May 28, 2007)

Do what I did for my 900GHP submersible pump: Use a hacksaw to cut jagged, irregular gashes down the length of a 3- foot piece of 3/4" PVC pipe, then use a rubber mallet to wedge the pipe onto the outlet of the pump (which was slightly too big, but it finally went on with some pounding) 


Oh yeah... and if you do the same thing for the pump intake, and then jam a huge natural sponge onto the perforated pipe, PRESTO! You have a huge sponge filter that could handle a 5,000 gallon pond!


----------

